# Deciphering DaMayor....A Generalized Rant



## DaMayor (Oct 10, 2003)

Today's thoughts........just general B.S. actually.

I am a non-traditional genetic freak. 

I have the 'stingiest' system on the planet.

I'd love to know what my true set-point is.........f'ing 25%?

Before, I couldn't lose fat......Now, I can't seem to add any.

I've been eating like a maniac.

I don't even like junk foods.

My comp. remains the same......really.

I suspect these statements will be ignored or, at best,  disputed, but never fully addressed.....this is the IM norm.

You all suck......Especially TP.  

JOSHING.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

i read them. 

so does this mean that you are one mean loving machine now


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i read them.  I know, dear.
> 
> so does this mean that you are one mean loving machine now



You got it, babe. 

No, I was just kidding around. (you should know that by now)  I'm just going with the flow for a while. My new work schedule is more demanding, and the type of work I'm doing is much more physical that what I was doing in the past, so I haven't been able to get to the gym like I was, and my diet has become pretty slack.....well, let's just say that I haven't had any brown rice lately.  I haven't gained any weight, per se, and my overall composition has not changed much. I suppose between lifting materials, working in my shop, and coaching my son's soccer team, I've been able to increase cals without any major impact  thus far. So, I guess I'm really resetting my metabolism again. Except this time, I plan on increasing calories until I GAIN about five lbs. minimum, then I'll start dieting again. As odd as this might sound, I kinda miss dieting. 
But for now, Damn, this chocolate chip cookie is good!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

meet me at Mcdonalds then


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh stop! You're getting me all excited!

Actually, I ate there last night. heh heh.

Oh yeah, and I had a donut last week too!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2003)

DM, what ever happened with the Leptigen??

You are still trying to reset your metabolism??  how many cals are you at right now??

Also, new idea........are you still trying to do a low carb approach to dieting (DP stlye so to speak)?  If so I think maybe it is time  to realize that you don't work well on a low carb diet (some people don't.  it is not universal).  you may want to rethink and try a low fat type diet (most of your daily fats coming form EFAs)??


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oh stop! You're getting me all excited!
> 
> Actually, I ate there last night. heh heh.
> ...



thats funny cause a coworker of mine brought the famous JAM BUSTERS to work today and it made me laugh...and made me happy too 
McD's. well i go in spurts...last month i had cheeseburgers almost every second day  although i have now gone a week without any McD's 
Meet you there in 10  and i will even wear a bib for you


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> DM, what ever happened with the Leptigen??
> 
> You are still trying to reset your metabolism??  how many cals are you at right now??
> ...




The LeptiGen ran out, sadly. I haven't had much time to devote to the gym, and I've been on the "slack ass" diet plan for a few weeks. I wasn't intentionally trying to do a re-set, although it might not hurt. 
As far as a low fat diet vs. a low carb diet, you might have a point. Even though I had very good results the first time I tried a low carb diet, I am not entirely convinced that carbs are completely evil...at least for my system. Like I said, I've been pretty slack with diet lately, and I'm surprised that I haven't gained as a result of my high carb intake lately.....a lot of this being complete crap.
I will begin a diet "clean-up" tomorrow a.m., but will stay at or around the 3000 cal mark until I notice a marked increase in weight. Then I will begin a very very slow cut throughout the winter months....no rush this time.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 21, 2003)

Jeeze, this place must really be slow...I'm still on page one.


Diet Update:

No change, and TP still sucks. Followed closely by Kuso, of course.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Jeeze, this place must really be slow...I'm still on page one.



You need to come around more often than once a week.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 22, 2003)

I've been workin' , man. Besides, I could write you all a letter, by hand, in the time it takes to respond on this piece of donkey dung computer. Guess I need to buy a new one.

Update:

Eating and Drinking...stuff.
Return to gym next week.....soccer season's over as of tonight.
TP is MIA...no one left to bash.
J'Bo still won't give me any nookie.
Time for meal number 4...now where did I put those damn twinkies!?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 22, 2003)

hey i offered to meet you for a burger behind mcd's


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 22, 2003)

imho you shouldn't have twinkies past meal #3


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 23, 2003)

Note to self:

Don't eat J'Bo after meal number three...especially if Nikegurl is around.

Well, the soccer season has ended, at least for the midgets, and after our end of season pizza party and some video footage of yours truly, I am sufficiently sick of both junk food and my current physique. So, it's back to the hard stuff again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2003)

So what kind of a program are you going to do this time? And save J'Bo for a nightcap.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2003)

BTW, have you seen one of the newer members here, HoldDaMayo? Is he a relative of yours?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 23, 2003)

you're gonna get me in all kinds of trouble!  never ever would i say or imply that j'bo is a twinkie!  she's far more substantial than that and not squishy in the middle.

i meant hostess twinkies!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey DM you callin me a twinkie 

if you squeeze me you should see what happens


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> So what kind of a program are you going to do this time? And save J'Bo for a nightcap.



Hell, I don't know. Probably a moderate protein, moderate (low GI) carbs and low fat diet with a fairly light lift schedule....for starters. I'm thinking about doing a system purge sort of thing...no caffeine,no booze, no cigars etc. for a while. Feeling kinda toxic lately.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey DM you callin me a twinkie
> 
> if you squeeze me you should see what happens



Better yet, you squeeze me and we'll see what happens. 


Alright folks, here we go again. No more junk. No more cheats. No more avoiding the gym. No more super suppliments, other than a quality multi-vitamin and post w/o protein. Time to clean it back up. Actually, I'm looking forward to brown rice and veggies again....


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 28, 2003)

Working on "before" Pics.

Yeah, I figured it was time I freaked you people out.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 28, 2003)

i am sure that your lookin great DM.
what does a twinkie taste like?


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am sure that your lookin great DM.



No, I'm not.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 30, 2003)

Alright, enough belly-aching.

Back to business. I hope that those of you who have followed this journal, thus far more of a pity-party, will continue to do so.

Just a few quick notes:

My gym time has been minimal this week, as I have been a bit under the weather. (not to make excuses)

I have noticed a dramatic increase in appetite in the last couple of days. (e.g., breakfast was at 8:00am and I am starving to death right now.) I'm sure this is due to my intake of (processed) carbohydrates, and/or increase in caloric intake in general. Regardless, I am hoping that this is also a sign that my metabolism has increased. This being the case, I plan to make a quick transition back into a more "clean" regimen....start loading up on veggies, etc. again.
Let the game begin...


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 3, 2003)

Journal Closed.


----------

